# Tortoises to buy in Australia?



## Sheldon the tort

The title pretty much sums it up, I was wondering could I buy a tortoise in Australia imperticular a Greek also wondering if they are allowed thanks and plz reply back ASAP


----------



## mrscruffy

As an average person no, because no tortoises are native to Australia. There are different levels of reptile licence which depends on the state. In most states, easily obtained low level licences permits you to keep native turtle species. Only the highest level are allowed a non native species and you really need to be a professional with access to a zoo.


----------



## Sheldon the tort

mrscruffy said:


> As an average person no, because no tortoises are native to Australia. There are different levels of reptile licence which depends on the state. In most states, easily obtained low level licences permits you to keep native turtle species. Only the highest level are allowed a non native species and you really need to be a professional with access to a zoo.



really disappointed to hear that. Could you recommend me another species that would suit me, not a turtle though thanks.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

This does not come into conflict with mrscruffy, but may open the range a bit. Some college students at some university their, wrote an SOP for the care, maintenance, and breeding of Indian Star tortoises. It's no landmark text for content, but interesting in that they wrote a document commonly used in research settings, an SOP (Standard Operating Procedure(s)) for such an odd not in research species.

There are some Australians who occasionaly post about some tortoises with inquires about care, but they are no doubt in some gray way breaking some law. That they are posting from Australia is not always apparent. So tortoises are there it's just hush hush, like nobody knows?


----------



## mrscruffy

Australia has very strict quarantine procedures, which are aimed to protect the unique native ecosystem from foreign invasive species. Unfortately, torts are caught by these restrictions.

I suspect biology or veteinarian science students would be doing their practical work in conjunction with the big zoos which are permitted to keep foreign reptile species. 

Growing up, I had a close friend whose grandparents had a tortoise in their backyard in Melbourne. They had it for decades and it was apparently bought in with a returning serviceman during the second world war. That was a time when quarantine restrictions were much weaker than today. However, even today there are collectors who smuggle exotic wildlife into Australia despite the risks to themselves, the smuggled animals and the wider ecosystems. Obivously, they keep a low profile due to the risks of being caught.


----------



## mrscruffy

Sheldon the tort said:


> really disappointed to hear that. Could you recommend me another species that would suit me, not a turtle though thanks.


 
I think its going to be very difficult legally. You could try joining a local reptile club or society.

Or do what I have done and live between Australia and a region where you can keep torts! ;-)


----------

